# auch der 4L hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2009)

Hallo 4L,
ich wünsche dir alles gute.

Gruß helmut


----------



## crash (25 März 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 März 2009)

Hallo vierlagig!

Ich wünsch dir alles Gute zum Purzeltag.
Bleib so schreibfreudig.

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2009)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles alles Gute und halt so weiter....

                                :sm24:

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2009)

Hallo 4L, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Woher weiß das denn der Ritter ohne Furcht vor Tadel bloß?


----------



## Solaris (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:



Gruß Soli


----------



## Insane (25 März 2009)

Jap ich schließe mich an =) 

alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## marlob (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute, und werd mal erwachsen 

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2009)

Hallo Steffen.
auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag.
Allerdings : bleib so wie du bist ... 

:sm20: und :sm24:


----------



## Gebs (25 März 2009)

Hallo 4L,

einen HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH
und alles Gute!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## HaDi (25 März 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Full Flavor (25 März 2009)

Na da will ich mich doch nicht enthalten:

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2009)

Steht gar nicht da, hoffentlich ist das keine Geburtstagsente 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 4L!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Steht gar nicht da, hoffentlich ist das keine Geburtstagsente


 
...ich will das auch nicht hoffen...aber heute ist doch der 25.03....


----------



## Cerberus (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## MSB (25 März 2009)

Glückwunsch "alter Sack", jedenfalls für ~ 9 Monate bist du jetzt Zahlenmäßig wieder in Führung *ROFL* 

:sm20:


----------



## Kieler (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute !!


----------



## seeba (25 März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!
:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2009)

hallo,
alles gute auch von mir, hoffentlich kommt mit dem alter auch die weisheit.


----------



## argv_user (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir Alles Gute!
Lass Dir den Braten schmecken 

Gruß G.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag......


Ich hab es immer gewusst das an diesem Tage nur GUT-Menschen geboren worden sind


----------



## Paul (25 März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Gruß Paul


----------



## maweri (25 März 2009)

Na denn ma :sm20:

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2009)

Hallo,

den vielen guten Wünschen schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## peter(R) (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute....

Einem meiner Vorredner kann ich mich allerdings NICHT anschließen....
 BLEIB JA WIE DU BIST UND WERDE UM GOTTES WILLEN NICHT ERWACHSEN !!

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute....
> 
> Einem meiner Vorredner kann ich mich allerdings NICHT anschließen....
> BLEIB JA WIE DU BIST UND WERDE UM GOTTES WILLEN NICHT ERWACHSEN !!
> ...


 
erwachsen werden? ich mach ja viel scheiß mit aber DAS???

danke an alle für die wünsche!!! ich trink für jeden einzelnen einen mit


----------



## Markus (25 März 2009)

hey!
von mir natürlich auch alles gute!
und das du uns weiterhin treu bleibst und nicht wieder solche abschiedschocker bringst... 

was heist da erwachsen werden? man muss nicht immer bei jedem scheiss mitmachen!


----------



## MW (25 März 2009)

Ich schliess mich mal meinen Vorrednern an und wünsche dir auch alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag alter Mann


----------



## dalbi (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 März 2009)

Nachträglich noch alles Gute!!

UND BLEIBB SO WIE DU BIST!!

Robert


----------



## mst (26 März 2009)

Nachträglich auch alles Gute!


----------



## maxi (26 März 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## zotos (26 März 2009)

Deine Familie hat es aber auch nicht leicht wenn die beiden Prinzen der Familie so kurz nacheinander ihren Geburtstag feiern. 

Nachträglich alles Gute an den Vierlagigen und seinen großen Bruder.


----------



## SPSKILLER (26 März 2009)

Beste Grüße und "Alles Gute" aus dem Schwabenland.

Micha


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 März 2009)

Oh, sorry, sorry!!!


Da habe ich wohl gestern was übersehen... Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich!!! 
Ich hoffe, Du bist heute wieder nüchtern und nimmst mir meine Verspätung nicht übel!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard K (27 März 2009)

Hy VL!!
Da komm ich nicht dazu im internet zu stöbern und schon bist du um ein Jahr älter.
Zwar verspätet,dafür aber von ganzen herzen. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2009)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo vl,

Auch von mir, wenn auch etwas spät, meine herzlichen Glückwünsche und alles Gute.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

